# York Heat Pump Question



## murphba (Jan 10, 2021)

Have a 15 yr old unit that is displaying odd behavior.

I recently had the control board and capacitor replaced. The unit seems to be heating fine (using the heat pump I assume as I never see the aux heat displayed on the thermostat).

The fan outside does not run however (noticed during a recent light snowstorm that the fan blades still covered).
If I switch the system to cooling the fan runs without issue. What may be the problem with fan not running in heat mode?

Is this a serious issue during the cold season (nights in 20s days in 40s)? 

I plan to replace the unit in a year or so but would like to make it until then without expensive repairs (as I just put $1000 into this unit and also had to replace the sister upstairs unit).

Thanks for any insight into what could be the problem before I call my HVAC guy in again.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a Professionals only site.

Please use our sister site. DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

